# Supplies help



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 21, 2013)

I have finally found a great place for black melamine ( classic sheets 2400 x 1200 x 16 etc ) but now I need to find black tracks and black edging. Anyone have any idea / links they could pm if they want or post here for either. I have tried ebay for both but only found edging at 22mm when I need 16mm ( or are you just suppose to trim it? ). With the tracks 4 or 5 or 6mm will do, preferably 5mm but. I am located on the central coast so anyone from around here with some knowledge please post as I am quite stuck.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 21, 2013)

What about mr plywood for the edging. Surely they would have something. There is a store at Tuggerah, don't know if that's close enough.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 21, 2013)

Womafan said:


> What about mr plywood for the edging. Surely they would have something. There is a store at Tuggerah, don't know if that's close enough.



Doh! Well that is where I am getting the melamine from, I did not even think to ask about edging. Thanks for the suggestion but I will ask them when I pick up with wood. Anyone have any definite answers though? Or 'inexpensive ways to paint the white tracking?


----------



## someday (Jan 21, 2013)

Bunnings Has Edging but carnt remember the width i had to get 22m thick for my black melamine and cut it back then file it a little


----------



## jbest (Jan 21, 2013)

I think your supposed to get it bigger and trim it back I can't imagine how difficult it would be to be the edging perfectly straight at 16mm


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 21, 2013)

someday said:


> Bunnings Has Edging but carnt remember the width i had to get 22m thick for my black melamine and cut it back then file it a little


 So pretty much I have to get 22m and cut it?

Would this do the trick?

Iron on Pre-Glued Veneer Melamine Edging Tape 22mm Black High Gloss | eBay


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 21, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Doh! Well that is where I am getting the melamine from, I did not even think to ask about edging. Thanks for the suggestion but I will ask them when I pick up with wood. Anyone have any definite answers though? Or 'inexpensive ways to paint the white tracking?



On there website it says they can do edging. I recently built a cabinet out of white melamine from Bunnings and used the edging from Bunnings as well and it's very thin compared to the edging already on the melamine and doesn't look as good. Mr plywood could probably cut it up for you and put the edging on as well.

Let us know how you go with it as I'm interested in building some tanks out of black melamine soon.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 21, 2013)

Womafan said:


> On there website it says they can do edging. I recently built a cabinet out of white melamine from Bunnings and used the edging from Bunnings as well and it's very thin compared to the edging already on the melamine and doesn't look as good. Mr plywood could probably cut it up for you and put the edging on as well.
> 
> Let us know how you go with it as I'm interested in building some tanks out of black melamine soon.



Will be getting a few quotes tomorrow then for sure and will keep you posted, now I just need to figure out the tracking, worst comes to worst I just have to paint white and let it get scratched off where the glass runs ( cannot see it but ).

Also just found this, extremely helpful[video=youtube;d75hymB6cdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d75hymB6cdE[/video]


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 21, 2013)

The plastic tracks also come in brown so if the paint gets scratched off it might not be as noticeable. You can get them from Bunnings


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 21, 2013)

Automotive vinyl paint to paint the track. I've used it on plastics before and it sticks pretty good, you can purchase spray packs from auto-one or similar stores like that. I would suggest a test piece, but it's worked for me in the past. 

Regards

Wing_Nut


----------



## Robo1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Reptiles Inc here in Canberra use back sliding tracks, give them a buzz they should be able to help you out.


----------



## someday (Jan 22, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> So pretty much I have to get 22m and cut it?
> 
> Would this do the trick?
> 
> Iron on Pre-Glued Veneer Melamine Edging Tape 22mm Black High Gloss | eBay


yeh that should work. i never really looking into the right sized edging if there is i could only find the 22m.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 22, 2013)

I get all my ply from mr plywood and the edge it all for me!
with tracks you could spray paint them?


----------

